# Fly Report 10/13



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Not a night worthy of photos this time but an educational and productive evening none the less. Mike and I went to fish some dock lights in Bayou Texar just to test the effectiveness of my recently resurrected Topwater Seaducer. After our last outing we figured that small Topwater Seaducers might be just the ticket under dock lights. While early on the winds were perfect, there really wasn't much tidal flow and we saw very little topwater activity. However, as has been the case on previous trips, just because they are not tearing up the surface doesn't mean they aren't there. The first couple of lights produced a decent number of fish considering the limited surface activity. I was fishing my usual topwater setup, leader wise, 6 feet of furled fluorocarbon leader terminating in a #10 swivel attached to a 24 inch 20lb class tippet, I usually use 15lb. but was out of it. In an attempt to "soften" the presentation and decrease the sink rate of the leader, I switched to a 12lb. tippet. This seemed to improve the action, but just a little. Figuring if a little change makes a small improvement then a big change equals a big improvement, I decided to change out the entire leader system and went to a 12 ft. 12lb. commercial tapered monofiliment leader. While difficult to cast, as the wind had picked up, this was the perfect combination. This light leader/light fly combo enabled me to cast to the same lights over and over without ever spooking the fish. But maybe more importantly the light leader allowed the subtle movements of this fly to really shine. I was able to cast this fly and truly "seduce" the fish into striking. We caught fish on lights that had never produced before, either earlier in the evening or on previous trips. From 6:30 to 8:00 we probably caught 15 fish, from 8-9 we must have caught another 25 or 30. We actually left them in the middle of a strong bite. Now these weren't large fish, 13-17 inch specks and reds, thus no photos, but they were a ball. I love trips where you figure things out and learn stuff! AND CATCH FISH!


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

sounds like a good night to me , can you share a pic of fly used.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Tailfisher, sorry not to reply sooner but I didn't have photo until this morning. See my recent post "Great Night on the Fly" for photo.


----------

